#  > Prikbord >  > Gedichten en Gezegden >  Door de mand gevallen

## Ali Eddaoudi

*Door de mand gevallen*  


Met Minister Verdonk voorop heeft de VVD wat mij betreft haar ware
gezicht eindelijk getoond. Ze houdt de jongeren in Uden, de
zogenoemde Lonsdale jongeren, die de confrontatie met stadsgenoten
opzoeken en aanslagen plegen, mijns inziens de hand boven het hoofd.
De minister maakte dit duidelijk in het debat (dinsdag 5 april) in de 2e
kamer.
Het kostte Femke Halsema niet veel moeite de minister uit haar tent te
lokken. Onze eigen Minister van Integratie haalde in dit debat keer op
keer moslims aan en zei met zoveel woorden dat het actie - reactie
was. Erg fout! Iedereen weet donders goed dat een islamitisch gebouw
en een Nederlandse school waar onschuldige kinderen Nederlands
onderwijs volgen niet om aanslagen vragen. Het is dan ook
onbegrijpelijk dat een dergelijk minister niet op het matje wordt
geroepen. En dan wil ze ook nog een bezoek gaan brengen aan Uden.
Een sloper die bruggen denkt te bouwen.

Voor de meeste moslims en waarschijnlijk ook allochtonen in het
algemeen is Verdonk totaal niet de juiste persoon om mee te praten of
zaken mee te doen. Het is duidelijk dat zowel haar beleid als dat van
haar partij niet anders wil dan allochtonen tot tweederangs burgers
reduceren.
Als jongeren van islamitische komaf een kwajongensstreek uithalen dan
staat zij op haar achterste poten en moeten allerlei organisaties zich
verantwoorden en worden imams zelfs bedreigd met uitzetting vanwege
hun ideen.
Maar met hakenkruizen rondlopen en daadwerkelijk aanslagen plegen
en openlijk bereid zijn daar ver in te gaan, is in haar ogen slechts
baldadigheid.
Hoe stom moet je zijn om dit nog te geloven en wie houdt deze vrouw
nu voor de gek?
Het wordt tijd dat zowel de oppositie als de minderhedenorganisaties
deze minister de rug toe keren. Ze is ver over de schreef gegaan en dat
moet duidelijk gemaakt worden.
Forum en andere overlegorganen zouden er verstandig aan doen om
minstens hun ongenoegen te uiten maar misschien ben ik iets te
optimistisch en vraag ik een bijna monddode organisatie het
onmogelijke.
Tot slot valt het me wel op dat het erg stil is in de kampen van
Hirshi Ali en Wilders. D ruukt naor stilzwijgende goedkeuring, zou ik als
Brabander zeggen.
Over selectief reageren gesproken.

Ali Eddaoudi 6 april 2005

----------


## anouar25

minister rita verdonk.....wat kan je daar nou over zeggen....diearme jongsdale jongetjes...dat zijn maar kwajongens...en de allochtone (vooral marokkaanse leeftijdgenoten) zijn de duivel in eigen persoon
ik verdenk dat verdonk....what,s in a name..............gewoon een reactie wil uitlokken..om weer eens haar priemendste blik en haar uitgestoken vingertje uit de kast te halen om nog strenger te zeggen ...look those are the bad guys......rita mijn vraag aan jou is .."geachte minister" heeft er ooit een allochtoon jou iets aangedaan...is je tasje gestolen ...of heeft die lekkere marokkaanse hunk jou gedumpt?
achh arme rita..het is zo erg met jou gesteld...ik vind het haast zielig voor jou.  :eyebrow:

----------


## wafaa23

Ali, ben je vrijgezel??????

Zo, ja call me: 06-41703823.

Woon momenteel in limburg maar ben op zoek naar een woning in Eindhoven......

----------


## Hawa

Het valt mij wel op dat in het Zuiden van nederland en in het Noorden van die angstwekkende jongeren lopen in die kleren. Maakt mij niet uit hoe je er bij loopt. Londsdale fabrikant wil dit ook niet,maar is het niet de media en de scholen die dit verbieden. Laat die kinderen lopen in wat ze willen dragen. Maar scholen in de fik steken,hoofdoekjes afrukken,moskeeen in de hens,nee dat is van lagere orde.Heeft geen enkel doel.Ik zie die ontwetende domme koppen wel op tv. Ze kramen dikke onzin uit. En Rita Verdonk.Heeft helemaal niks met Islam volgens mij. Eerst die kousevoeten van haar in Moskee,dan die onwillige hand naar haar toe. Moet je haar hoofd zien.Haar ogen schoten vuur.En dan over respekt gesproken.Wat een raar mens die Rita. Zij gooit volledig geintregreerde gezinnen het land uit. Kijk die lonsdale kinderen,die alles in de fik laten vliegen,die zijn helemaal niet ingeburgelijkt. Ik denk dat heel veel frustratie,ontwetendheid,een lage dunk over zichzelf,geen hersenen om eens anders te denken. Is het niet de taak van onze minister deze jongens te waarschuwen.Ik ken ook wel jongeren met Londsdale die helemaal niet zo denken. Dus die kleren niet verbieden,maar die stomme nazi mentaliteit uitbannen,en er iets postiefs voor in de plaats stellen. Er zijn overigens ook radicale moslim groeperingen die ok fascistisch zijn. Laten we daar eens over hebben hoe die llink dan ligt..Onderscheid maken in ras is voor mij uit den boze.

----------


## galidio

Ik begrijp al die woede niet tegen die lonsdale jongeren? Het zijn naar mijn inziens patienten. Patienten?..... zie ik je al denken. Deze lonsdale jongeren zijn jongeren die slechte ervaringen met allochtonen hebben. Wat betekent dit; ze zijn door allochtonen een keer bedreigt in elkaar geslagen etc. Dus zijn het patienten die een trauma hebben begaan. Hoe kunnen ze die trauma het beste verwerken door zich bij zo'n extreem rechtse groep aan te sluiten als de lonsdale groep. Dus moet je de lonsdale groep zien als een soort kliniek voor getraumatiseerde onderontwikkelde anti allochtonen groep. Die alcohol en drugs nodig hebben om met z'n tienen 1 allochtoon in elkaar te slaan om vervolgens hun trauma te verwerken. Dit proces zet zich voort tot hun 20 en 21e en komen dan tot de conclusie dat het eigenlijk geen zin heeft om al die allochtonen te bestrijden want dat is .........met kraan open dwijlen!!!!  :fuckit:

----------


## Toerya

Minister Verdonk, een vrouw vol met wraak ev vooral op Marokkanen dan ga je toch afvragen waarom!!!!

Heb via via gehoord dat haar man achter liet en met een marokkaanse vrouw vandoor is gegaan. Of het waar is allahe a3lam.....

----------


## Esperanta

Misschien moeten wij (moslims, allochtonen en rationele autochtonen) ook eens georganiseerd op de Dam gaan staan om het uit te schreeuwen: dit pikken we niet!!!!!

Het is duidelijk dat Rita de jongens een hand boven het hoofd houdt. 
Er is zelfs geopperd dat deze jongens geen rooskleurige toekomstvisie hebben: ze zijn economisch achtergesteld en daarom reageren het af op buitenlanders.  :eyebrow:

----------


## Descendent

Wat moet je dr nou van zeggen...
Proleten heb je rondlopen in elke maatschappij, de Lonsdale jongeren worden er nu uitgelicht. Jammer dat het het merk Lonsdale zn slechte naam geeft, heb volgens mij zelf ook nog ergens blousje van Lonsdale liggen, maar t merk staat r maar in het klein op dus dat scheelt  :roker:  
Wat je ertegen kunt doen? -behalve als je voor een politiestaat-achtig zero tolerance beleid bent- niet veel, misschien eens wat meer aandacht besteden aan de geschiedenis, aan wederzijds respect, maar ik klink nu al net zo als de gemiidelde politicus dus ik zal maar gewoon zeggen dat ik het niet weet. 
BTW: aanslagen op scholen goedpraten KAN natuurlijk niet, Tante Ria maakt op mij sowieso geen geweldige indruk.
Idee is wel om alle scholen openbaar te maken, want leskrijgen via de ideeen van n bepaalde waarheid (Islam, Chrdom of whatever) is nou niet bepaald bevorderend voor je ruimdenkendheid.

----------


## liela

Ali..ik bewonder je om je uitspraken...ga zo door

----------


## amaghrabi

> _Geplaatst door wafaa23_ 
> *Ali, ben je vrijgezel??????
> 
> Zo, ja call me: 06-41703823.
> 
> Woon momenteel in limburg maar ben op zoek naar een woning in Eindhoven......*


 he he eh mongol hij is getrouwd...

----------


## ricknick3

Ali ben je getrouwd ??????????

me nichtje in marokko Saida wil na europa komen kan je papieren voor haar doen. Ze is niet lelijk ze heeft alleen gele tanden en is analfabeet.


bel me 06- 42374478

----------


## liela

in navolging van het vorige moet ik effe kwijt dat je echt zielig en melijwekkend bent....heb je niets te doen ofzo??

----------


## HINDUSTAN

> _Geplaatst door Hawa_ 
> *Het valt mij wel op dat in het Zuiden van nederland en in het Noorden van die angstwekkende jongeren lopen in die kleren. Maakt mij niet uit hoe je er bij loopt. Londsdale fabrikant wil dit ook niet,maar is het niet de media en de scholen die dit verbieden. Laat die kinderen lopen in wat ze willen dragen. Maar scholen in de fik steken,hoofdoekjes afrukken,moskeeen in de hens,nee dat is van lagere orde.Heeft geen enkel doel.Ik zie die ontwetende domme koppen wel op tv. Ze kramen dikke onzin uit. En Rita Verdonk.Heeft helemaal niks met Islam volgens mij. Eerst die kousevoeten van haar in Moskee,dan die onwillige hand naar haar toe. Moet je haar hoofd zien.Haar ogen schoten vuur.En dan over respekt gesproken.Wat een raar mens die Rita. Zij gooit volledig geintregreerde gezinnen het land uit. Kijk die lonsdale kinderen,die alles in de fik laten vliegen,die zijn helemaal niet ingeburgelijkt. Ik denk dat heel veel frustratie,ontwetendheid,een lage dunk over zichzelf,geen hersenen om eens anders te denken. Is het niet de taak van onze minister deze jongens te waarschuwen.Ik ken ook wel jongeren met Londsdale die helemaal niet zo denken. Dus die kleren niet verbieden,maar die stomme nazi mentaliteit uitbannen,en er iets postiefs voor in de plaats stellen. Er zijn overigens ook radicale moslim groeperingen die ok fascistisch zijn. Laten we daar eens over hebben hoe die llink dan ligt..Onderscheid maken in ras is voor mij uit den boze.*


Allereerst wil ik zeggen dat dit wel een ontzettend klein schermpje is om in te reageren zeg!
Maar goed, ik ben een zeikerd.

Ik quote bovenstaand omdat ik er het meeste in meega.
Ik denk niet dat we Rita Verdonk gelijk als een soort van anti-figuur moeten gaan zien.
Daar zijn haar wapenfeiten nog niet duidelijk genoeg voor. Voor jullie misschien wel, maar niet voor iedereen.

Wat wel duidelijk is, is haar starheid, en haar eindeloze discussiedrang daar waar het allang duidelijk is dat er daadkrachtig ingegrepen moet worden.
Maar nu ze heeft een domme politieke zet gedaan;
Misschien kennen jullie de voetballer Kalou van Feyenoord, een Kaap-Verdir.
Nou, die had allang aangegeven dat hij best wel tot Nederlander wou naturaliseren. 
Een unicum, want dit soort kaliber speelt meestal het liefst voor hun eigen land, zijn broer ook.
Maar hij dus niet. Hij wou lekker voor jong Oranje voetballen, en binnenkort is dat toernooi.
Hij is z goed, dat Van Basten (voor de dames: hij is de NL voetbalbondscoach  :lekpuh:  ) aangaf dat Kalou een serieuze optie zou zijn voor het NL elftal. 

Feyenoord in person hebben een versnelde naturalisatieaanvraag gedaan bij heet ministerie van Donky Kong Verdonk.
Om dit verhaal niet nog langer te maken: ze heeft het gewoon afgeketst. Ze zag de dringendheid er niet van in om de aanvraag van Kalou versneld te laten verlopen........................ en nu?
Nu kan Kalou niet voor minstens 2008 meedoen met het NL elftal....

Ik voorspel dit: Verdonky Kong gaat vanaf nu ook problemen krijgen met een groot deel van haar eigen volk, namelijk voetbalminnend Nederland. En dat zijn er een hoop.

Niet alleen krijgt ze nu kritiek op haar beleid van een totaal nieuwe groep die het eerst helemaal niet interesseerde, haar gaat ook verweten worden dat ze totaal geen rekening heeft gehouden met het economische belang van een genaturaliseerde Kalou.
Een voorbeeld van een fout soort starheid, die haar kopzorgen gaat geven.
Je ziet haar niet voor niets tekeningen in de kranten waar ze afgedrukt staat als een olifant: 

Idd, Een olifant in een porcelijnenkast die z lomp beweegt dat werkelijk alles breekt al is het haar bedoeling niet eens...
Ze is geen slecht mens. Maar ze is typisch een product van de Nederlandse school: zet iemand op een plaats en kijk niet of ze wel geschikt is voor de job maar alleen maar naar papiertjes, of ze het 'juiste traject' wel doorlopen heeft...
Om diezelfde reden zie je een Balkenende als minister-president bijv.
Balkenende is net een Lada: heeft 'het' nooit gehad en zal 'het' nooit hebben ook.
Degene die verantwoordelijk is voor die clown om internationale ontmoetingen te plegen als afvaardiging van Nederland, zou 100 jaar geleden bij een dergelijke benoeming nog afgeschoten worden als landverrader.
Maar ik dwaal af.

Ik denk dat als Verdonk niet met goede plannen en oplossingen gaat komen die ergens op slaan, het probleem zichzelf oplost.
Maar vergeet maar dat zij een reprimande of wat dan ook gaat krijgen in het geval van wanbeleid.
In Nederland wordt net als in de meeste andere landen alleen maar naar beneden geschopt, maar hun eigen niveau worden alle fouten en misstappen zorgvuldig onder het tapijt geveegd en bedekt met de mantel der liefde.
Om daarna nog het lef te hebben zo iemand met een tonnenbonus weg te sturen ook.

Misschien wordt het inmiddels duidelijk dat ik geen hoge pet op heb van de regering hier, maar het is overal hetzelfde; 
Iedereen beschermt elkaar en pakken de zwakkeren om alles op af te schuiven.

Hopeloos? Niet helemaal.
Juist een medium als internet is een machtig middel om elkaar op de hoogte te stellen van what's going on.

----------


## Hawa

Ja! Het gaat maar door. Ik heb wel eens eerder medegedeeld dat de geintegreerde Nederlanders en de Nederlanders met de meeste diplomaas geen kant opkunnen. Het is echt om te huilen. Vanavond VPRO- Tegenlicht gezien..Een Chineze getrouwd met een Nederlander,10 jaren gewoond,gestudeerd en gewerkt. Maar ach! Zij komt hier wonen en moet inburgerings cursus volgen met ook nog een Marokkaanse die wiskunde diploma opzak heeft. Nou vergeet het maar,ze kunnen als schoonmaakster beginnen,ze zitten een jaar lang te huilen.Menig vrouw huilt een jaar als ze hier een maal woont. Het is potverdikke me een vrij land. Ja dat was Nederland. Maar nu! Straks stemmen over die grondwet. Ze zeggen nu al dat die grondwet beter gaat functioneren,vooral criminaliteit,terroristenbestrijding en alles wat maar illigaal iis tegen te gaan houden. In Nederland functioneert volgens mij niks meer goed.Ik ben altijd voor vooruitgang.Dus voor nieuwe grondwet.Maar ze spenderen nogeens 2 miljoen euuro om de mensen nogeens uit te leggen wat die grondwet nu eigenlijk inhoudt.Ik raak alleen maar in de war. Als ik voor stem krijgen de moslim dan eens een waarderende plek in Europa.Vrijheid van meningsuiting is groot goed,vrijheid van godsdienst ook.Een reclame filmpje is van de buis gehaald..je weet wel..van Gods hand ofzo..Submission gaat gewoon door..ik vraag mij af...Koran wordt door wc-gespoeld(nu zeggen ze dat het niet waar is) Gutanama-bay ook nog gezien op tv.Nou

----------


## Hawa

nou daar kreeg ik jankbuien van en werd kotsmisselijk.Waarom! Zo gemeen. En maar roepen die Rumsfeld dat dit nniet tegen de conventie van Geneve is.Militairen worden zo niet berecht,maar civiele burgers die verdacht worden van terrorisme dus wel.En deze mensen,zijn geen mensen meer,ze kunnen nooit meer mens zijn.Nooit meer! En Nederlandse regering kruipt in de kont van Bush. Ja nooit meer Oorlog.Wat een schijnheilige vertoning en dan nog roepen ook voor Grondwet dat zo belangrijk is. Al die regeringen als ze kans krijgen lapppen al die verdragen aan hun laars. Mensenrechten worden vertrapt op een grofschandalige manier..Nee! Wel een Grondwet,maar dan voor iedereen te begrijpen en voor iedere burger ongeacht geloof of ras een recht op arbeid, goede scholen,verzorging,vrijheid van meningsuiting voor iedereen. En geen klassenjustitie..En Kalou blijft hier..en heeft prioriteit zoals al die anderen die op wachtlijst staan..Dus Mevr. Verdonk geef maar Generaal Perdon...en zo snel mogelijk...Het lijkt hier zo langzamerhand wel Gutanamabay...je krijgt hier een hersenspoeling..daar moet zij maar eens aan denken...i.pv. zielig te doen..en dat zij als kwaaie pier wordt beschouwd..Ik hoop inscha Allah dat het nog goed komt..met iiedereen..

----------


## Soukeina

> _Geplaatst door galidio_ 
> *Ik begrijp al die woede niet tegen die lonsdale jongeren? Het zijn naar mijn inziens patienten. Patienten?..... zie ik je al denken. Deze lonsdale jongeren zijn jongeren die slechte ervaringen met allochtonen hebben. Wat betekent dit; ze zijn door allochtonen een keer bedreigt in elkaar geslagen etc. Dus zijn het patienten die een trauma hebben begaan. Hoe kunnen ze die trauma het beste verwerken door zich bij zo'n extreem rechtse groep aan te sluiten als de lonsdale groep. Dus moet je de lonsdale groep zien als een soort kliniek voor getraumatiseerde onderontwikkelde anti allochtonen groep. Die alcohol en drugs nodig hebben om met z'n tienen 1 allochtoon in elkaar te slaan om vervolgens hun trauma te verwerken. Dit proces zet zich voort tot hun 20 en 21e en komen dan tot de conclusie dat het eigenlijk geen zin heeft om al die allochtonen te bestrijden want dat is .........met kraan open dwijlen!!!! *


Hey ja wie weet heb je gelijk  :denk:  misschien loopt dat proces wel langer op dan je 20ste of 21ste...Kijk maar naar onze hoofdpatient Mevrouw Verdonk, misschien heeft zij ook allerlei traumas .. misschien had ze wel een buitenlandse vriendje die haar gedumpt heeft...en zo probeerd ze ieder allochtoon hard terug te pakken. Misschien moeten we haar verleden maar ff uitvissen? Hoe zou het komen dat ze handeld zoals ze handeld? Hmm interessant..maar wat kunnen wij doen?

----------


## Hawa

Mevr.Verdonk mag voor mij wel mode show geven in Londsdale kleren..en dan Generaal pardon geven. Even vertellen hoe het wel zit.Mevr.Verdonk.Inderdaad zitten er rotte appels tussen in die groep asielzoekers.Maar hoeveel rotte appels hebben hier al een status.Nederland moet weer populair worden en glans krijgen zoals altijd al geweest.We moeten buitenland zien dat we weer een land zijn meet een menselijk gezicht. Laten we hopen dat we met zijn allen een goede regering kiezen,die opkomt voor iedereen.Theo van Gogh had nooit moeten beginnen over die geitenneukers...Hier in Nedrland mekkert iedereen zowaar als een Geit...Ja die geest van Theo blijft echt wel hangen. Iedereen mekkert in alle uithoeken..Heel Europa mekkert.Alleen Nederland scoort in negatieve zin. Dus kabinet laat eens wat zien.Wees eens eerlijk,die euro,heeft ons kapot gemaakt.Ontevreden gemaakt,zorg idem dito,onderwijs,asielbeleid,en vooral onze oudjes kreperen in die verzorgingstehuizen...Deze regering wil dat we voor elkaar zorgen en de mouwen opstropen en weer aan het werk te gaan. Terwijl de Polen het werk al doen.Geef die asielzoekers nu eens General Perdon,dan hoeven we die Polen ook niet meer.

----------


## HINDUSTAN

Waarom kon Maxima wel een versnelde immigratieprocedure krijgen met alle vanzelfsprekendheid van de wereld, en waarom de Kaap-Verdiaanse Feyenoordvoetballer Kalou niet?

En waarom moet Kalou deze beslissing uit de krant vernemen ipv middels een persoonlijk bericht bij hem thuis?

Dat noemen ze beleid.
Ik noem het klassejustitie.
En in NL is het heel hard de kant van de klassejustitie op aan het gaan.

----------


## Hawa

Ja het klopt helemaal wat je zegt.Die hele procedure Maxima is weer een aanfluiting.Maxima is ook de dupe geworden van dit idiote wanbeleid.Er waren vier dingen die niet klopten..Documenten waren nog niet in orde..De procedure ging te snel van start..Inburgeringscursus nog niiet van start en die vierde ik weet bij God niet weer welke dat nu was. Maar op haar verjaardag was zij dus in een keer Nederlandse staatsburger..Misschien moet hier ook weer speciaal commissie in heet leven worden geroepen over dit wanbeleid.Kost weer geld en we schieten er niks mee op. Dus Minister Rita Verdonk....per direct aan alle betrokken een Generaal Pardon...Foutje bedankt!!!!

----------


## HINDUSTAN

Ohw maar dit gaat ook onderzocht worden.

Uit principe keek ik eigenlijk geen Barend en van Dorp meer nadat Jan Mulder na het voetbal EK van vorig jaar om het hardst brulde dat ze Dick Advocaat maar moesten ophangen.

Maar ik was eergisteren bij de verjaardag van een vriend dus keken we wel, en wie zit daar...Verdonk.
Nou mijn tenen zijn gekruld hoor.

- Barend en van Dorp, die voorheen scherp waren als een scheermes, lieten Verdonk maar gewoon wegkomen met de meest waanzinnig slechte excuses, haar niet drvragend zoals vroeger.
Zwaar door de mand gevallen.
Die kwestie wat je hierboven aanhaalt betreffende de slechte berichtgeving naar Kalou toe?
Daar hebben ze het niet eens over gehad.
Je ZAG Verdonk gewoon lachen als een boer met kiespijn, maar ze gingen er niet op door.
Een aanfluiting is dit programma geworden, ik ben blij dat ik het niet meer keek, ik heb al die tijd dus niks gemist.

- Jan Mulder...DIE heeft zich laten kennen zeg... Toen hem om zijn mening gevraagd werd, hief hij theatraal zijn handen in de lucht, om te verzuchten dat "hij zo moe was". Met andere woorden, hij durfde zich niet uit te spreken, de slapjanus, de pantoffelheld.
Grappig was wel dat van Dorp nog iets riep in de trant van dat hij wel snel moe was na slechts 20 minuten 'werk'.
Als mensen allemaal iets roepen durft hij wel als haantje de voorste zichzelf populair te maken, maar als er een eigen mening gevraagd wordt (waar karakter voor is vereist), laat meneertje verstek gaan.. Dan schuilt ie de rest van de avond half weggedraaid achter iemands rug, is ie opeens muissstil.
Deze man heeft het karakter van een drol en is met dat gegeven allang keihard door de mand gevallen. 
Een cafeheld, die iedere keer als ik hem zie er ook uitziet alsof hij daar net vandaan komt na zich bezat te hebben.
Van zijn voormalige Don Juan mentaliteit t.o.v. de vrouwelijk gasten in de studio was ook weinig meer over zag ik.
Denk dat die vrouwen ook wel door hebben wat voor een loser hij is.
Het zegt al iets over zijn karakter dat hij niet de eer aan zichzelf houdt en opduvelt van dat scherm, maar blijft voor de poet.
Want een daadwerkelijke inbreng en impact heeft hij allang niet meer.
Zoals ik volgens mij al zei, aan die tafel zit tegenwoordig een karikatuur van zichzelf.
Dat de Postbank nog met zo'n persoon in zee gaat voor hun reclamecampagne zegt al iets over die bank, reden waarom ik dan ook bezig ben om die op te heffen.
Principes he.

- Van Basten discussierde telefonisch ook nog met Verdonk in de studio, stelde haar een paar vragen.
Eigenlijk had hij haar na de 1e vraag al helemaal klem, maar ook hier gingen Barend en van Dorp er niet verder op in.

Wat heeft Verdonk nou eigenlijk uitgelegd eergisteren? Helemaal niks.
Ze zat alleen maar te herhalen dat ze met "veel mensen gesproken heeft" en dat de beslissing "niet over 1 nacht ijs gegaan is".
Helaas lijkt het daar niet op.

Vandaag lees ik in de krant dat ze niet inzag hoe het succes van het NL elftal afhangen zou van 1 persoon (Kalou), en dat ze daardoor de urgentie van zijn naturalisatie onterecht vond.
Met de mededeling daar nog bij dat Kalou tot 2008 zou moeten wachten

Zozo, dus dat was een voorwaarde? Dat het succes van het NL elftal/meerwaarde voor de NL maatschappij gegarandeerd mest zijn 1 persoon?
Nou, dan ben ik benieuwd hoe mevrouw Verdonk dat dan wel zou willen meten?
Wonderbaarlijke toekomstkijkerij moet dit toch zijn. 
Ik wist dat de politiek in NL een wonderlijke wereld kon zijn, maar dat er tegenwoordig ministers met toekomstvoorspellende gaven rondliepen had zelfs ik niet durven dromen.
Ik zou als ik haar was gelijk maar even voorspellen of Kalou in 2008 nog steeds dezelfde voetballer is als nu, en of ze er zelf het volgende jaar ook nog is, als ze toch eenmaal bezig is met haar glazen bol.

Je praat over een exceptioneel goede voetballer, die je normaal nooit zou krijgen voor je national team, maar deze geeft aan dat ie best wel voor Nederland wilt spelen.
Een absolute buitenkans voor Nederland.
Dan komt een Verdonk uitleggen dat "het niet aantoonbaar is dat hij verantwoordelijk zal kunnen zijn voor het succes van het Nederlandse voetbal?"
Wat prt je dan eigenlijk!!????
Is dit klinkklaar geleuter of niet!!??

Ik ben benieuwd welke maatstaven mevrouw Verdonk dan wel plaatste bij het maatschappelijk nut van Maxima?
Ik begrijp best dat zwaaien en lintjes doorknippen en snoepreisjes naar exotische landen inspannend kunnen zijn hoor, maar toch moet je het leven van een profvoetballer niet onderschatten! 
Iemand die al Nederlands spreekt, ingeburgerd is, aantoonbaar een positief effect heeft op het voetbal (en dus de hele samenleving) en binnenkort ervoor kon zorgen dat NL het WK voor jeugdspelers voor de 1e maal zou kunnen winnen, krijgt nu een slap excuus te horen waarom hij niet mag naturaliseren.
Verdonk werd nog gevraagd of ze ook had meegenomen dat Kalou zelfs in eigen land reeds had bedankt voor het nationale team.
Natuurlijk antwoordde Verdonky Kong instemmend, maar als er ter plekke een leugendetector aan haar was bevestigd, was de leugenmeter dwars door de studio heen naar buiten geslagen, dat zag heel Nederland.

Of was het misschien meer een kwestie van volksgoodwill?
Nou ik weet wel dit; zo geliefd als het koningshuis is voor Nederland, minstens zo geliefd is de volkssport nr 1 voetbal dat ook.
Zo'n economisch belang als een toegevoegde representatieve waarde als Maxima voor het koningshuis zou kunnen hebben, zo'n toegevoegde waarde zou een Kalou dat ook kunnen hebben voor het Nederlandse voetbal.
Nogmaals, hoe meet je dat?
Lijkt me in het geval van een toptalent als Kalou toch meer evident dan in het geval Maxima.

Kalou heeft (niet zoals Maxima) vr zijn naturalisatie zijn economisch belang trouwens ruimschoots bewezen met keiharde prestaties. Om maar niet te spreken van zijn oudere broer die dat al veel eerder heeft laten zien).
Het is zelfs zo dat er voor Maxima's integratie nog enkele kritische geluiden waren omdat haar vader een pion was tijdens een gewelddadig Argentijns dictatoriaal bewind.
Maar neen, blijkbaar had Verdonky de lintenknip- en zwaaikwaliteiten van Maxima zo goed ingeschat, dat die de voorrang kregen boven de voetbalprestaties en belofte van Kalou.
Op zijn minst is het weegbeleid van Verdonk 'curieus' te noemen.
Wat moet je als zwarte voetballer nog meer doen om in aanmerking te komen?
Ook daar hoorde ik Barend en van Dorp niet over...

Alle experts hebben aangegeven dat die man en duidelijk bovenmiddelmatige voetballer is, dat hij dat al bewezen heeft ook, en mevrouw Verdonk lachte wederom op een manier dat ik er gerust een stomp op had willen geven als het geen vrouw was geweest hoor, sjezis wat irritant!!
Dan begon ze weer te brabbelen over "dat is mijn beslissing", en niemand aan die tafel die haar aanpakte...
Men tunede vroeger op Barend en van Dorp af omdat men wist dat als er iets krom was als dit, het wel rechtgebreid zou worden door die 2.
Helaas heb ik (en met mij heel Nederland) eergisteren moeten constateren dat die tijd allang voorbij is.
Mensen mogen nu naar de Barend en van Dorp studio komen om even reclame voor zichzelf te maken, niet meer vrezende voor moeilijke vragen zoals vroeger.
Barend en van Dorp zijn een soort Showbizznieuws van de avond geworden, in een sportief jasje, dat wel.

Dat mens is fout en is going down.
Dat voorspelde ik reeds eerder, en nu helemaal.
Gatverdamme zeg, wat een volksverlakkerij, wat een arrogantie om te komen verkondigen dat je een weloverwogen keuze hebt gemaakt, terwijl je gewoon aantoonbaar voor de hele wereld schots en scheef en krom met je natte vinger bezig bent geweest met eigenverzonnen maatstaven.
Gatverdamme die Barend en van Dorp die haar daarmee laten wegkomen, mensen achterlatend, denkend dat ze dan misschien toch gelijk heeft gehad...

Barend en van Dorp moeten gewoon liever nu al ophouden ipv volgend jaar, en Jan Mulder zet zijn zoon wel te schande zeg, ik zou me echt kapot schamen als mijn vader zichzelf zo te kakken zette op national TV..
En Verdonk heeft alleen maar laten zien wat ze voorstelt: een gefrustreerde trut die niet eens kan uitleggen waarom ze nou tot haar beslissing is gekomen.

Nederland en vooral de politiek is toch altijd zo overbezorgd van wat het buitenland wel niet van hun denkt.
Ik moet nu al lachen om de snoepreisjes van de overige ministers naar het buitenland, als ze tijdens een informeel diner met buitenlandse premiers van veel meer voetbalgekke landen als NL moeten gaan uitleggen wat Holland bezield om een voetbaltopper als Kalou niet als de sodemieter te naturaliseren.
Denk je dat als bijv. een van Bommel zou willen naturaliseren tot Kaap Verdiaan of Spanjaard, hij te horen zou krijgen dat hij maar moest wachten tot 2008?
De minister himself zou hem met een rode loper binnenhalen, de man krijgt een levenslang abbonement op de KLM en hij wordt tot ereburger geslagen voordat hij nog een bal heeft getrapt.
Want zo gaan ze in het buitenland om met mensen van importantie.

n ding zei van Dorp wel heel treffend:

"Ik denk dat niemand hier de beslissing snapt behalve mevrouw Verdonk zelf"..

Ik wacht af.

----------


## Hawa

Je hebt goed verwoord,die drama serie,Barend en van Dorp en consorten.Een oude mannen kabinet is het aan het worden.Ja minister Verdonk deugt niet. Kinderen zijn de dupe en je mag Kalou ook nog wel kind noemen.Zeg maar het kind van de rekening. Minister Verdonk moet eens nadenken.Maar zij is een kip zonder kop.In Nederland gaat niks meer goed. Ze had Kalou als troef moeten gebruiken.Gewoon om te laten zien wat een toptalent we hier hebben.En als Nederlands elftal ooit weer kampioen gaat worden leeft dit hele land weer op. Maar dat is ons niet gegund,Kalou niet,en wie al wie niet. Die grondwet kan mij ook gestolen worden,als ze er vanuit gaan dat ze illigalen beter achter de broek aan kkunnen zitten en de criminelen eens de baas kunnen zijn.Nou ik geloof er niks van.Is dit dat een humane rondwet,integendeel,een waardeloze uitleg,niemand van dit kabinet heeft nog een zinvolle ingeving gegeven.Het draait alleen maar om de poen,de aandelen en obligaties.Het Nederlandse volk raakt nog verder in de ban door het aanwakkerende moslim geneuzel.Allemaal fouten gemaakt,keer op keer maar weer.Theo heeft het loodje gelegd,ook fout een grove fout.Wie is er hier nu schuldig aan dit systeem.Iedereen gaat moe worden van dit geneuzel...en getreuzel..schop die bal toch in het doel Verdonk! Volgens mij kan zij geen bal meer zien.Onwijs typ!!

----------


## HINDUSTAN

Even een recapitulatie:

NL is een fantastisch goed geregeld land, met enkele minpunten onder of boven de oppervlakte:

- vervagende normen en waarden

- veel verborgen discriminatie

- dit hangt samen met een soort valse tolerantie (tolerantie tot een bepaalde hoogte)

- een politiek die neigt naar zelfprotectie en klassejustitie

Oorzaak: een misplaatst superioriteitsgevoel van autochtonen, die van binnen het niet helemaal eens zijn met het gelijkheidsprincipe.

----------


## Hawa

Heel erg tof van jou dit mede te delen..Je slaat de spijker op de kop. Ja. Jammer het is zo! Ik heb al de hele tijd zo gezegd.Maar ook heel veel Nederlanders schamen zich dood voor dit land.Ik ken mensen die hebben protest briieven geschreven naar Nederlandse Parlement. Die willen die discriminatie niet.Die willen gelijkwaardigheid...GRONDWET!!!!!
Oke! STAAT DIT OOK IN DE GRONDWET.......VOOR STEMMEN....EN KIJKEN HOE HET AFLOOPT.....Altijd voordeel van de twijfel geven...ALLEMAAL VOORSTEMMEN EN KIJKEN WAT ZE TE BIEDEN HEBBEN...IK STEM VOOR!!! WAT HEBBEN WE TE VERLIEZEN DAN....wAT VIND JIJ HINDUSTAN.....

----------


## HINDUSTAN

> _Geplaatst door Hawa_ 
> *Heel erg tof van jou dit mede te delen..Je slaat de spijker op de kop. Ja. Jammer het is zo! Ik heb al de hele tijd zo gezegd.Maar ook heel veel Nederlanders schamen zich dood voor dit land.Ik ken mensen die hebben protest briieven geschreven naar Nederlandse Parlement. Die willen die discriminatie niet.Die willen gelijkwaardigheid...GRONDWET!!!!!
> Oke! STAAT DIT OOK IN DE GRONDWET.......VOOR STEMMEN....EN KIJKEN HOE HET AFLOOPT.....Altijd voordeel van de twijfel geven...ALLEMAAL VOORSTEMMEN EN KIJKEN WAT ZE TE BIEDEN HEBBEN...IK STEM VOOR!!! WAT HEBBEN WE TE VERLIEZEN DAN....wAT VIND JIJ HINDUSTAN.....*


Ik snap alleen niet wat je bedoelt met het stemmen. Bedoel je algemeen stemmen of op een bepaalde partij?
Want ik stem al een tijd niet meer, omdat geen enkele partij waar ik op heb gestemd ooit beloftes is nagekomen, sterker nog, ze hebben ze keihard gebroken.
En nu is het bij het merendeel van het volk duidelijk dat ze toch maar doen wat ze willen. Volksvertegenwoordiging of niet; je staat erbij en je kijkt ernaar.

Over Nederlanders die zich schamen voor hun eigen land, die voegen ook daad bij woord en emigreren massaal.
Zo massaal dat de negatieve migratie (wat weg gaat) de positieve migratie (wat erin komt) ver overtreft.
Niet alleen Nederlanders hebben het inmiddels wel gezien.
Het is dat mijn vaderland Suriname (mijn moederland is uiteraard India) economisch dermate een puinhoop is dat het een heel moeilijke zaak is om je er te vestigen, anders was ik ook allang verdwenen.

Daarom moet ik altijd zo lachen om bepaalde rechtsextreme domoren die lopen te gillen dat Nederland te vol is.
Nederland loopt juist leeg, het is aan de geboortes van de allochtonen te danken dat er nog een tegenwicht is.

----------


## knight

salam:
Iemand heeft me ooit verteld dat Europeanen een hekel hebben aan alles wat : Afrikaanse , moslim, Arabisch, en (hier in Nederland) Marokkaanse is . toevallig heeft de meeste Marokkanen tenminste drie van de vier kwalificaties dus sowieso hoeven ze niets beters te verwachten van een ultrarechts regering. 
Minister verdronk wil/ (of zou graag willen ) gezien worden als de iron-woman van Nederland die zoveel mogelijk buitenlanders afweert en honderden (criminele allochtonen ) terug naar land van afkomst heeft gestuurd.

----------


## HINDUSTAN

> _Geplaatst door knight_ 
> *
> Minister verdronk wil/ (of zou graag willen ) gezien worden als de iron-woman van Nederland die zoveel mogelijk buitenlanders afweert en honderden (criminele allochtonen ) terug naar land van afkomst heeft gestuurd.*


Klopt.
Bij Barend & van Dorp vroegen ze haar wel of ze haar beslissing niet had gemaakt om te laten zien dat er niet met haar te sollen viel, en vol trots deelde ze mede 
"Maar ik meen dat ik allang bewezen heb dat er niet met mij te sollen valt!"...

En die Barend & van Dorp maar met de fluwelen handschoenen werken.
Ik hoop dat ze zo snel mogelijk van de buis verdwijnen; hier hebben we niks meer aan.

----------


## shahrukh khan

ASALAMALAIKUM
ik heb de e mail adres van Shahrukh Khan
 :knipoog:

----------


## shahrukh khan

e mail adress van Shahrukh Khan is
[email protected]

----------


## liela

is dit echt de email adres van SRK...kun je hem gewoon mailen??

----------


## shahrukh khan

j

----------


## shahrukh khan

ja echt waar je kunt hem mailen!!!
Als je meer informatie wilt over SRK dan moet je naar een super toffe site gaan daar vind je info over hem zoals waar hij woont , zijn adres , de naam van zijn hond , hoeveel kinderen enz.....

de site is de volgende :
http://www.hindiwood.com/bollywoodspice/bs022005.pdf

----------


## shahrukh khan

ja echt waar je kunt hem mailen!!!
Als je meer informatie wilt over SRK dan moet je naar een super toffe site gaan daar vind je info over hem zoals waar hij woont , zijn adres , de naam van zijn hond , hoeveel kinderen enz.....

de site is de volgende :
http://www.hindiwood.com/bollywoodspice/bs022005.pdf  :handbang:

----------


## fairoz

Ey uuhmm 1 vraagie.? Wie is die Meneer Khan..?  [GLOW=skyblue]Misschien heb ik iets gemist.. of derangeer ik iemand op dit moment[/GLOW]  :hihi:

----------


## @[email protected]

weg met Khan en terug naar 2 kamer [GLOW=red]Het is genoeg denk ik zelf om die arme mevrouw uit te scheden.[/GLOW] Ze had gewoon geen schoon string aan en dat jukt haar gedurend haar verbaal uitlating van daar die toestand. het is tijd voor een feed-back proceduur,want de kaas kopen moeten besefen dat dat er geen verschil tussen allochtoon en autochtoon

----------


## motransbeton

Ik mis wat rifijns waardigheid,het is zo duur om 2 keer per jaar mijn portie waardigheid te halen. Alles wat ik nodig heb is de aanwezigheid van vijgen en koud hollandse karnemelk. http://home.quicknet.nl/qn/prive/mobeton/

----------


## samira27

> _Geplaatst door wafaa23_ 
> *Ali, ben je vrijgezel??????
> 
> Zo, ja call me: 06-41703823.
> 
> Woon momenteel in limburg maar ben op zoek naar een woning in Eindhoven......*


ben je vrijgezel??? mail me

----------


## panda_groot

> _Geplaatst door Ali Eddaoudi_ 
> [B]*Door de mand gevallen*  
> Onze eigen Minister van Integratie haalde in dit debat keer op
> keer moslims aan en zei met zoveel woorden dat het actie - reactie
> was. Erg fout! Iedereen weet donders goed dat een islamitisch gebouw
> en een Nederlandse school waar onschuldige kinderen Nederlands
> onderwijs volgen niet om aanslagen vragen. 
> 
> Voor de meeste moslims en waarschijnlijk ook allochtonen in het
> ...


Deze column van Eddaoudi deugt van geen kanten. Ik pik er twee dingen uit die ik heb samengevat in bovenstaande citaten:

1) Natuurlijk heeft Verdonk niet bedoeld dat een gebouw of kinderen de acties van extreem-rechts heeft uitgelokt. Je zou ernstig aan de intelligentie van Eddaoudi gaan twijfelen als hij dat werkelijk denkt. Verdonk bedoelt natuurlijk de moord op Van Gogh als hetgeen waar op gereageerd wordt. En ja, dat is onredelijk, maar volgens onze Nederlandse begrippen is de moord op Van Gogh ook onredelijk: *onredelijk gedrag lokt onredelijk gedrag uit!* Dat is wat Verdonk bedoelde. En daar heeft ze natuurlijk 100% gelijk in!

2) Eddaoudi wil de communicatie met Verdonk verbreken, haar op een zijspoor zetten. Dat is erg ondemocratisch en het begin van elke dictatuur. Niet verstandig dus.

----------


## motransbeton

Geciteerd 1) Natuurlijk heeft Verdonk niet bedoeld dat een gebouw of kinderen de acties van extreem-rechts heeft uitgelokt. Je zou ernstig aan de intelligentie van Eddaoudi gaan twijfelen als hij dat werkelijk denkt. Verdonk bedoelt natuurlijk de moord op Van Gogh als hetgeen waar op gereageerd wordt. En ja, dat is onredelijk, maar volgens onze Nederlandse begrippen is de moord op Van Gogh ook onredelijk: onredelijk gedrag lokt onredelijk gedrag uit! Dat is wat Verdonk bedoelde. En daar heeft ze natuurlijk 100% gelijk in! 


Dit is gelul uit de nek in alle redelijkheid. en trouwens het redelik zijn hier in Nederland heb ik nooit meegemaakt kennelijk uitgestorven.Mijn pa heeft 40 jaar hier gewerkt. Dus moeten zijn kinderen met die Rita samenleven . Mooi niet.

Ze moet ons het land uitschoppen dan zijn we van het geseik af

en dan wil ik nog wat kwijt 
Hitler kon Europa zo makelijk veroveren doordat de meeste legers van o.a. Ned. Frankrijk en andere Europeese landen zelf elders op deze aardkloot aan het huishouden waren door landen te bezetten & de bevolking TERRORICEREN.het bovenste is hetzelfde Met andere woorden als Als nederland INDONESIE bezet dan mag duidsland ned Bezetten.
Dat is wat men kennelijk bedoeld met redelikheid.


ALLEMAAL Lariekoek dus die redelijkheid.

----------


## mimimoslima

> _Geplaatst door panda_groot_ 
> *Deze column van Eddaoudi deugt van geen kanten. Ik pik er twee dingen uit die ik heb samengevat in bovenstaande citaten:
> 
> 1) Natuurlijk heeft Verdonk niet bedoeld dat een gebouw of kinderen de acties van extreem-rechts heeft uitgelokt. Je zou ernstig aan de intelligentie van Eddaoudi gaan twijfelen als hij dat werkelijk denkt. Verdonk bedoelt natuurlijk de moord op Van Gogh als hetgeen waar op gereageerd wordt. En ja, dat is onredelijk, maar volgens onze Nederlandse begrippen is de moord op Van Gogh ook onredelijk: onredelijk gedrag lokt onredelijk gedrag uit! Dat is wat Verdonk bedoelde. En daar heeft ze natuurlijk 100% gelijk in!
> 
> 2) Eddaoudi wil de communicatie met Verdonk verbreken, haar op een zijspoor zetten. Dat is erg ondemocratisch en het begin van elke dictatuur. Niet verstandig dus.*


Selam aleykum,

Met alle respect Panda Groot maar ik ben het dus volledig eens met het colomn van De heer Eddaoudi.
Bovendien vind ik dat onredelijk gedrag onredelijk gedrag uitlokt van beide kanten toepasbaar. Ik vind de film die Theo van Gogh gemaakt heeft namelijk ook onredelijk. Dus waar is dan het vuurtje begonnen. 
Ik vind dat beide gevallen van onredelijkgedrag geen reden zijn om een moord te begaan of een school of gebedshuis in brand te steken.
Maar het is weer eens duidelijk geworden dat als je blank bent en geen moslim dat je dan meer mag zeggen dan wanneer je dat niet bent. 
De heer Eddaoudi is een burger van dit 'democratische' land en heeft het recht om de minister te bekritiseren op dit punt. Of is dat alleen voor de blanke nietmoslim autochtone nederlander weggelegd?
Tot nu toe komt het dictatoriale gedrag toch echt uit de kant van verdonk en niet uit de hoek van iemand die zijn mening in een colomn geeft.

groet
mimi

----------


## mek

> _Geplaatst door Soukeina_ 
> *Hey ja wie weet heb je gelijk  misschien loopt dat proces wel langer op dan je 20ste of 21ste...Kijk maar naar onze hoofdpatient Mevrouw Verdonk, misschien heeft zij ook allerlei traumas .. misschien had ze wel een buitenlandse vriendje die haar gedumpt heeft...en zo probeerd ze ieder allochtoon hard terug te pakken. Misschien moeten we haar verleden maar ff uitvissen? Hoe zou het komen dat ze handeld zoals ze handeld? Hmm interessant..maar wat kunnen wij doen?*


Wat kunnen wij doen,een goede vraag!

We kunnen kijken waa rwe haar verleden uit internet kunnen vissen of niet

----------


## straatfilosoof

Ten eerste wil ik beginnen door m'n respect te geven aan iedereen die z'n mening heeft gegeven...

Maar veel mensen snappen niet dat het niet aan de regering ligt, niet aan de Nederlandse, niet aan de amerikaanse niet aan geen enkele regering...

Regeringsleiders zijn slechts pionnetjes die worden gebruikt, Bush is slechts een gezicht voor de machine achter hem, die onzichtbaar is...
De multinationals, de ECHTE kapitalisten die kapitaliseren op de groeiende percentage van het consumeergedrag van de mensheid...

Want vraag jezelf 1 vraag... Waarom de Islam? waarom wordt alleen de Islam nu aangevallen vanuit alle hoeken...?!

* Omdat de Islam het enige heilige boek is dat nooit is herschreven... ja
* Omdat de Islam zich behoudt, op het recht van zelfverdediging... ja
* Omdat moslims niet vreedzaam zijn... nee
* Omdat moslims niet kunnen participeren in een democratie... nee

Maar de grootste reden is, dat de Islam KAPITALISME en MATERIALISME verwerpt, Dus stel je is voor dat iedereen op de wereld moslim zou zijn... waar zouden al die kapitalisten dan hun geld verdienen, als niemand meer zo nodig in een diesel broek hoeft te lopen of in een mercedes of bmw hoeft te rijden en zich niet meer aan al die schoonheidstandaarden hoeft te houden, maar van zichzelf en geluk en vrede zou hebben met wat hij/zij heeft...?!

DAT IS WAAROM WIJ WORDEN AANGEVALLEN EN IK HOOP DAT MENSEN DAT NU INZIEN...

----------


## Clansman

Door de mand gevallen?

Mooie titel. En alhoewel ik zelf bepaald geen fan ben van Verdonk inzake haar stijl van werken, optreden en communiceren moet me van het hart dat in Nederland alles wat ook maar iets boven het maaiveld uitsteekt wordt afgemaakt. 

Ik vind het prachtig dat Marokanen en andere culturen hun levenswijsheid en maatschappelijke context meebrengen en uitdragen. Het laat echter onverlet dat er overal ter wereld voor allochtonen andere (vaak ongeschreven) regels gelden dan autochtonen. Is dit fair - wellicht niet. Maar dat is geen legitieme vraag inzake cultuur. Ik denk en vind dat je van elkaar mag (moet) leren dat wat goed, leuk en nuttig is. Elkaar mag (moet) aanspreken wat NIET goed, leuk of nuttig is. De mate waarin verschilt van land tot land. Mongoli is niet Marokko is niet IJsland is niet Nederland is niet de USA.

Verdonk is misschien niet altijd even handig, maar als je zo onder een vergrootglas wordt gelegd willen we wel eens vergeten dat we ALLEMAAL mensen zijn. Ik daag diegene uit om n karakter te blijven tonen n klare taal te spreken n NIET gefileerd te worden door belangengroepen, media, zeloten. En-en kan nu eenmaal niet. En blijkbaar is ons dan een uitgestreken Lubbers of Kok liever dan Verdonk of Fortuyn. 


Harder dan de "inlanders" stigmatiseren buitenlanders zich graag het beste zelf. Omgekeerd werkt dat ook zo. Denk maar aan de Nederlandse hordes en "getto's" in Spanje of Griekenland. Liefst met z'n allen op een kluitje hard schreeuwen en zuipen. Al zien we dat graag anders toch?

Laten we stoppen met demoniseren en de dialoog aangaan. Culturen die een voet aan de grond zetten in een ander land of binnen een andere cultuur moeten die wetmatigheid volgen anders overleven ze als groep of cultuur op termijn niet of worden ze een cel of microcultuur. Dus als je de hand krijgt toegestoken (imam Tilburg) dan neem je die aan. Zo hoort het HIER. In een ander land (Marokko) kan dat dus anders zijn. Respect voor de cultuur okee, al is dat in de praktijk nagenoeg onmogelijk omdat diverse culturen tegenstrijdige opvattingen hebben over sociale contacten. Dan wordt het lastig. Hoeveel orthodoxe moslims leven er bijvoorbeeld in China. Mongoli is bijvoorbeeld daarom een (ex-) USSR land. Nee, door de mand kan je niet vallen. Hoogstens niet begrepen of niet gerespecteerd of niet geaccepteerd worden. Besef dat veel zo niet alles berust op opinie en hoe deze door onszelf wordt gevormd. De media speelt daarin (zie boven) een dubieuze rol. Alles boven het maaiveld wordt namelijk negatief uitvergroot. 

Ik praat graag met iedereen, houdt me alert, open en genuanceerd. En zodra dit niet kan (of mag) dan voel ik mij belemmerd. Dus tip: treedt in dialoog

----------


## noualb23

go ali, go ali!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :handbang:

----------


## temsamania_23

wafaa23 & samira27  :melig2:   :melig2:  




Ali ga zo door..

----------


## Clansman

> _Geplaatst door mimimoslima_ 
> *Selam aleykum,
> 
> Met alle respect Panda Groot maar ik ben het dus volledig eens met het colomn van De heer Eddaoudi.
> Bovendien vind ik dat onredelijk gedrag onredelijk gedrag uitlokt van beide kanten toepasbaar. Ik vind de film die Theo van Gogh gemaakt heeft namelijk ook onredelijk. Dus waar is dan het vuurtje begonnen. 
> 
> mimi*



Een film of gebaren of gesproken woord is iets anders dan fysiek geweld. In niet alle landen wordt dit zo gezien en kan een gebaar of film meer kwetsend zijn dan een oorvijg. Dit doet er echter niets aan af dan we in NEDERLAND wonen en leven en niet in UGANDA of ergens daaromtrent. Dus pas je je aan aan de lokale regels. Dat doe ik ook graag als ik op reis ben. Het leuke daarvan is bovendien dat je via dat respect meer leert van en over de lokale bevolking en cultuur dan op welke andere wijze dan ook. Ik zeg dus zeker niet " Ali go-go-go"...

Er gaan mij teveel discussies over deze onderwerpen. Kijkend naar de VS in de afgelopen 3 eeuwen hebben we kunnen zien wat er is geworden van verschillende immigranten in verschillende fasen van het land. Het verband is verbluffend eenduidig. Economische immigranten integreren nauwelijks - zien hun cultuur niet verrijkt worden en stellen zich na enige tijd of offensief op of verdwijnen in getto's of buurten met vooral veel soortgenoten. Welnu, wat vinden we er zelf dan van? De Marokkanen en Turken die ik regelmatig spreek zijn redelijk eensgezind. Cultuur is tijd en omgeving gebonden en niet af te dwingen. Is noch de Mongolen noch de Nazis gelukt. Dus kom op mensen KAPPEN met dit gezeur en treedt naar buiten met jezelf. Sla de deuren wijd open en nodig buren uit om kennis te maken. Verklein de brug en plotseling is nog maar weinig kwetsend. Van familie en vrienden accepteer je mmers meer.

----------


## Hawa

Weetje Clansman er klopt toch iets niet. Mijn hart zegt dat. Ik voel mij mistroostig en vanmorgen vroeg hoorde ik minister Verdonk op de radio,ik hoorde haar wel,maar kon haar niet volgen.ik was op mijn werk. Maar als ik haar hoor dan raak in van streek. Zij praatte volgens mij over de goeden en de slechten. Jamaar wie is nu goet en wie is nu slecht. (goet-t+d). Achhhhhhhhhhhh!! Ik weet in ieder geval wel dat die meetlat nog steeds verkeerd gelegd wordt. En haal Amerika er aub niet bij!! Nederland heeft altijd eigen koers gevolgd,maar door Theo en HAA en die daad van MB. En die 9-11...en alles wat maar met terreur te maken heeft doorspoelt onze geest met wrok en naar een gevoel van wedergeboorte(mijn gevoel). In het gebouw van de rechten van de mens in Straatsburg is de aanklacht van het hoofddoeken verbod te niet gedaan. Niet ontvankelijk verklaard. En kijk Clansman dat kan niet waar zijn. Waarom mag deze meisje die sociologie niet met een hoofddoek college volgen,wat is daar mis mee. Men zegt dat is fundamentalistisch,of het lokt uit naar die kant. Nee! Ik ga misselijk worden,ik voel mij niet goed. We moeten ophouden hiermee,dit brengt alleen maar ellende met zich mee. Ik ben vrouw. Een vrouw mag niet beperkt worden,vooral als ze die hoofddoek draagt voor haar geloof,maakt niet uit,maar zij wil dat! Hoe kunnen ze die wet opleggen! Terwijl er op de burelen van de rechten van de mens hartverscheurende rapporten liggen die niet behandeld worden. Moeten we tijd verdrijven met deze problematiek. Dit gaat te ver. U bent natuurlijk Nederlander. Maar ik ook! We zijn allemaal broeder en zusters van elkaar. Ik voel mij niet meer thuis in dit land. En nu ook in Europa al niet meer,vanwege deze verbod. Waarom snapt het kapitalistische zogenaamde democratische systeem een ander geloof dan niet. Dus maw het westen vertrouwt het Islam geloof niet! dat bevestigd deze stelling aan mij. En ik weet, mijn hart zegt dat ook,dat Islam geloof vergevingsgezind,respect t.o.v. van andere gelovigen,dus maw leven en laten leven. Mijn hart bloed het westen zaait verdeel en heers. t.o.v. alle stromingen in de Islam wereld. Wat moet men wel niet denken,homeusz mogen trouwen, er is zoveel dat wel mag in het westen,zelfs beledigien van het geloof,die filmpje submission,begrijp dan toch een keer. Je kan niet dwingen een leer van het westen,die al niet meer demo is..die wetten aan haar laars lapt...Ik protesteer dus als vrouw tegen die stomme beslissing in Staasburg....Het is een schande!! En Turkije heeft hier niixs mee van doen...Het gaat om ddeze meisje die sociologie wil studeren...en nu maar naar Zwitzerland verhuist om haar studie verder te vervolgen!! Is toch raar....Wat zeg je ervan....

----------


## Clansman

> _Geplaatst door Hawa_ 
> *Weetje Clansman er klopt toch iets niet...... Is toch raar....Wat zeg je ervan....*


Dit klopt ook niet Hawa. van 1920-1965 was het in Nederland heel normaal dat de vrouw des huizes (huisvrouw) niet buitenshuis werkte, en voor kroost en het huis zorgde. Wat droeg zij toen??? Nou nou nou??? EEN HOOFD DOEK. Vonden wij toen heel normaal. Ben dus met je eens dat we moeten stoppen met zeuren. Veel wat onze hedendaagse verworvenheden en gebruiken komen uit andere culturen. We hebben de vijgen en olijven ook niet zelf in Nederland gevonden hahaha. Vraag je echter eens af WAAR komt al die stemmingmakerij vandaag? Wie vind nu echt wat Verdonk overbrengt??? Alle (nou ja bijna alle) mensen die ik ken en spreek zijn genuanceerd genoeg om te snappen dat de media en politiek een vergrootglas houdt boven alles wat afwijkt. Welnu, 75 jaar geleden was de media niet zo modern dus hoorde je minder en geloofde je de ministers. Die waarheid is vervangen door de TV, want wat daar wordt verkondigd is waar. Dus zie je altijd stenengooiende Palestijnen of rellenschoppende Marokanen. Wat een bullshit. Zijn we de hooligans van het voetbal en de oosterparkwijk in Groningen dan al weer vergeten? Of de vuurwerk criminelen van Enschede???? Daar was meer ravage dan in heel Frankrijk. Mijn punt: we worden collectief belazerd door onze eigen zucht naar sensatie en media. Op het werk opruiende taal over wegmisbruikers, dus hup een programma op TV waar een eikel met een vingertje je voor misdadiger uitmaakt als je 20km te hard hebt gereden. Lekker makkelijk, goed voor de kijkcijfers. Ik ken veel Turken, Marokanen, Spanjaarden, Fransen etc. door mijn werk. En weet je, er lijkt er bijkans GEEN extremist tussen te zitten. Waar zitten die hufters dan? Zoals in elke cultuur doen ze hun werk stiekem en manipulatief. In Nederland hadden we de NSB (Gestapo) in WOII. Hier zei bijna niemand wat toen de Joden werden afgevoerd. En wie wat zei werd bijkans geelimineerd. Nu zijn de middelen subtieler en speelt de media de belangrijkste rol. Het gaat er niet om wat waar is (want wat is dat) maar hoe het over komt. En hoofddoekjes? Ja dat is net als een man met een snor/baard. Die heeft wat te verbergen... hahahahahaha WAT EEN BULLSHIT... Kortom mijn mening blijft LEER MEKAAR VERDULLEME NU EENS ECHT KENNEN EN ZIE DAT DE MEDIA ONGELIJK HEEFT. 3/4 van al onze zenders zijn commercieel. BEtaald door?????

I rest my case.... Het klopt dus ook niet Hawa!!!!

----------


## Hawa

En ja hoor..Mijn zoon van veertien komt thuis....en zegt...minister Verdonk wil Generaal Pardon geven"". Ik kan mijn oren niet geloven.een generaaal pardon..Mijn verdriet,mijn verontwaardiging.mijn bijgeloof,iedereeen samen.niets meer of minder,een rechtvaardigheid,en Mohammed,vrede zij met hem...U naam zijt groot. Ik huil en ben blij,als dat echt zo zou zijn,vrijheid,voor onze medemens. En dan samen,iedereen is uniek,en iik weet,ALS vERDONK,DEZE MISSIE ECHT HEEFT VEROZNDEN MET EEN VREDESDUIF// iK hOOP DAN OOK ECHT,als U minister van vreemdelingenzaken,vrouw,van top tot teen.als U zo humaan bent,dan ben je mijn zuster.....Dank U welll!! En dan nu...wees jezelf..geen bemoeizucht..iedereen is een cel..in een geheel.zowaar iedereen ook weer de griep die als de holocaust boven onze hoofden hangt. Vreedde!!!! Insha Allah!!

----------


## Hawa

Het is niet waar....Ik dacht....Maar dit gaat om die vijftig mensen..die nog een week wachten voordat ze uitgezet gaan worden..!Gisteren nog een stukje van Gretta gezien,en die wolven willen haar wel opvreten. Wat een lariekoek! Zij zet zich in,en dan zitten ze op haar te pisssen! Echt! Te pissen,nog te vragen,wat vind je man daarvan,vrede zij met Duisenberg! Hoe durven ze te vragen! Ja de Joodse lobby heeft echt wel baat bij deze hele politiek. Zij sturen geld en maken de Palestijnen als een afgrondsvolk in beeld. En de vrouw van Netanyahu,zegt dat de Palestijnen nog niet eens bestaan,beloofde land is voor de Joden..En als je kritiek blijft uitoefenen als weduwe van de resident van Nederlandse bank,en dan later van Europa. Zijn vrouw, en zijn zovele vrouwen die het goede doen. Laat haar met rust,zij is geen HAA..Laten we de link eens leggen van haar naar Gretta! Wat beweegt die vrouwen dan...De ene wil recht op onrecht...En de Joodse lobby zegt dat dat niet waar is. Wat is dan wel waar. En de andere zegt dat alle moslims als ze bevrijdt zijn weer op oude patroon terugvallen. Nouja zeg..Dan valt HAA later ook terug bij haar oude Moslimbroederschap geloof,of llul ik nu weet van de plank wat nergens opslaat... Vrede zeg ik steeds.....Maar als je geld hebt kan je alles wel promoten,als je arm bent en je kan je deze dingen niet permitteren,dan wordt je afgeschilderd,zie naar frankrijk,dat deze getto-s de uitzuigers zijn van de maatschappij. Ik las hoe meer je uitkeringen geeft des te meer ze zich verschuilen onder hun eigen bullshit,gouden kettingen,drugs,vrouwen op de bek slaan,omdat ze buiten eigen huis niets betekeningen,ja is erg,! Mar draai die link eens om! Komen we weer bij de Joodse lobby terecht..En maar investeren in de kolonale hoek,dat gaat toch gewoon maar door! Hoe kan de palestijnse jeugd zich dan ontwikkelen,de moeders,de vrouwen. De mannen die uitgezet zijn,of gevangen,of ergens anders werken en hun geld opsturen. En als je in dde achterbuurten woont ben je voor de knip de neus niet waard...Wie is hier nu het klootjesvolk! Volgens mij is dat het volk die alles maar doet voor hun eigen zelf,en niet kijken naar de rest.Ikke Ikke en de rest kan stikke!! Het invul maatschappijtje..recht is krom! Links is allang dood! Rechts doet duimschroeven aandraaien..Heeft geen enkel mededogen...Ook niet als je ziek bent,krijg je niet die medicatie die je nodig hebt. Hoeveel kinderen of mensen uit asielzoekercentra zijn niet gevallen(dood)..omdat de hulp niet komt! En al die schoolverlaters,daar staat een boete op! Wat heb je aan een boete als je niet de nodige aansluiting krijgt voor je interesse je werk. Maar vergeet een ding dus niet...al die werklozen.vooral de jongeren..tussen de twintig en dertig jaar...is in alle landen rondom ons heen..hetzelfde pakkie aan!! We moeten investeren in ddeze jeugd,als we dat niet doen, zijn de gevolgen niet te overzien. Hoe kan je nu opvoedden als moeder,aan je kroost,en moet uitleggen waarom Mustaffa of Mohammed het land uitmoetten., Ik kan die link niet meer leggen...Hoe kan ik uitleggen,dat er zo veel ontheemden zijn die beter Nederlands praten dan ik,betere diplomas hebben dan ik,en toch het land ons Land uit worden gegooid!! Waar zijn wij dan bang voor! Waarom onze muur t.o.v. de Palestijnsse muur..wat verschil zit hier tussen!! Jihad!! Fudamentalistische moslims! Hier worden wij geindoctrineerd...als je dit niet doet dan ben je dat..of nog erger....Ik weet niet meer..hoe de vork in de steel zit...Ik raak wanhopig...Alles raakt mij in mijn hart..Kijk een tbs-er laten zze vrij,en doet de raarste dingen,voorbeeld die gast die al die dieren heeft gemarteld,een ziek mens,wordt gewoon vrij gelaten,en die mensen die ziek zijn van hun eigen systeem raken nog eens ziek van ons systeem,daarom steken ze de boel in de fik! Veiligheid moet overal zijn! Maar dat is ver te zoeken dus..Ik wil gewoon weten waarom zo een zieke figuuur deze dingen doet..En die hebben ze laten lopen!! Als je je oplaat blazen,ben je ook ziek! Nee ..systeem maakt je ziek,uitwendig en inwendig...Je kan mondig zijn..maar later onmondig omdat je niet meer weet...Je niet meer veilig voelt..omwat je zegt...Het is toch logica.dat PALESTINA ...vrij gaat worden.....Die muuur...Het boek de Muur van Camus!! We zijn niet verder dan deze boek....We graven ons in..in een metafoor...die nieteens met mens rechtvaardigheid te maken heeft..Het is nog steeds onrecht tegen recht!  :koppel:

----------


## semper fi

wat is er mis mee als nederlander om trots te zijn op je land. Als je als nederlander een nederlandse vlaggetje op je jas of tas draagt is het fout nou ik zie zat jongens van andere nationaliteiten zelfs truien dragen en ik kan me nog een clip voor de geest halen van die leipe mocro flavor hadden eens drie nederlandse jongens moeten zijn met een rood wit blauwe trui dan was nederland te klein

----------


## 3sS!e

aha

----------


## n.a.m.

Ik heb uw stuk meerdere malen gelezen.
Ik zit nog steeds met ongeloof naar uw artikel "door de mand gevallen" te kijken.
U zegt dat de LD jeugd het hand boven het hoofd wordt gehouden en tevens hebt u het over onschuldige kinderen!
Wat dacht u van al die onschuldigen die door maroccaanse straat terreur niet eens meer naar buiten durven!
Hoe durft u zo te bachataliseren!!
De minister heeft gelijk, aktie=reactie.
De maroccaanse jeugd verziekt de hele sweer in Nederland en als Nederlanders reageren met oog om oog, tand om tand vind u dat de minister doior het ijs zakt?
U bent een schande en u en uw gehele moslim geloof zakken wat mij betreft heel erg door het ijs!!!

----------

